# 2018 Injun Joe Memorial Fly Swap



## Paymaster (Jan 11, 2018)

Last year we lost a good friend while he was doing what he loved, flyfishing. Brent loved a good swap and joined every one I ever hosted, I believe. This swap is dedicated to his memory. Sign up will be until Feb 1st at which time the swap will close and the tyin begins. I will list participant user names in this post as each joins.

This swap will be themed as your go to winter time nymph.
Here are the rules.
Each participant will tie one fly for each other participant. In essence, if there are a total of ten members, you will tie nine flies of the same pattern.

Each fly should be toe tagged. Toe tags are little slips of paper with user name and pattern name attached bt the hook.

All flies will be mailed to me, the host, by March 15th. At that time I will sort the flies and mail them back to you. You should receive nine different flies back.

Each package mailed to me will be mailed in a durable box or padded mailer. It must contain a pre-addressed postage paid mailer to ship the sorted flies back to you. I should not have to pay for your postage.

The flies are usually mailed in a crush proof container like an Altoid tin. But being this is a nymph swap, this is less important than it would be if it was for dry flies.

Flies received after deadline will be mailed back to you. I am usually flexible and will extend the deadline if someone is struggling with time. If you must drop out please notify me by PM and I will tie replacement flies. That said, please commit some time to complete your tying if you decide to join this swap.

When you are ready to mail, PM me for my address. 

When I receive your flies, I will photograph one and post a picture here. I will also place a "received" by your name in this first post.

Fly swaps are for any Woody's member regardless of tying experience. It is a great way to practice tying and no one will make light of your flies. Just remember, ugly flies catch fish and all of mine are ugly! 

If you have any questions, PM me or post it up.

Now who is in?

1.Paymaster Received
2.Biggin13 Received
3.EverGreen1231 Withdrawn
4.Michael F. Sights Received
5.Northgeorgiasportsman Received
6.NCHillbilly  Received
7.Killer Kyle Received
8.BishopBullwinkle Received
9.Tomboy Boots Received
10.Sasmojoe (Received)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 12, 2018)

Sign me up, please.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm in!!


----------



## BishopBullwinkle (Jan 17, 2018)

So we can tie any winter nymph we want?  Do we need to say what we are going to tie or just let it be a surprise?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 17, 2018)

BishopBullwinkle said:


> So we can tie any winter nymph we want?  Do we need to say what we are going to tie or just let it be a surprise?



You can tie any nymph you want and you can announce the pattern if you want as well. You want in?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm in! I'm totally new to this but I'm a fast learner with an excellent teacher


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 17, 2018)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm in! I'm totally new to this but I'm a fast learner with an excellent teacher



Awesome!!! Welcome!!! That reminds me. I owe you some flies Lady!!!!


----------



## BishopBullwinkle (Jan 17, 2018)

Paymaster said:


> You can tie any nymph you want and you can announce the pattern if you want as well. You want in?



Yeah, count me in.


----------



## sasmojoe (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm new to tying, but count me in.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 18, 2018)

Good deal!!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 19, 2018)

Been at the vise the last couple days tying for the swap and for myself. Looking forward to the swap guys and gals!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2018)

No pics from my tyin area! It is a wreck!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 19, 2018)

Paymaster said:


> No pics from my tyin area! It is a wreck!!!



Ha!  My tying area had to be reclaimed from my daughter.  She had laid claim to it as her homework area.  She claims it's the only place she can get peace and quiet.  Why do you think I like to tie there???


----------



## sasmojoe (Jan 19, 2018)

Yea I've been tying some rainbow warriors


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm tying a pattern I came up with myself about thirty years ago that I've caught probably thousands or tens of thousands of trout on over the years.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm going to roll up some powerbait doughballs on a bait holder hook, let 'em dry hard, and submit those for the flyswap. Gonna call it the "Buckman Egg Special", or maybe the Buckman Skunk Buster".


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 19, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> I'm going to roll up some powerbait doughballs on a bait holder hook, let 'em dry hard, and submit those for the flyswap. Gonna call it the "Buckman Egg Special", or maybe the Buckman Skunk Buster".



I've tied some multi-colored eggs that look remarkably like powerbait...


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 19, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've tied some multi-colored eggs that look remarkably like powerbait...



Hey, I say "never fosake the egg!" That fly has been popular for such a long time for a reason! I remember a day when I was on the Soque a few years back. I just could not seem to buy a bite. As dusk approached, I tied on a soft orange Otter's Egg behind my mohair leech, and proceeded to wear them out. All stocker browns. They all ate that egg behind the leech. That day, I became a believer in Otter's Eggs. Only thing is that they slide around on the hook too easily, even if you try to glue them. They often end up sliding back and crowding or closing the hook gap, and can cause you a lot of grief.


----------



## BishopBullwinkle (Jan 19, 2018)

I’ll be tying a #18 shotglass baetis.  Once I get moved into the new crib I’ll be setting up a while corner of a room for tying.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> I'm going to roll up some powerbait doughballs on a bait holder hook, let 'em dry hard, and submit those for the flyswap. Gonna call it the "Buckman Egg Special", or maybe the Buckman Skunk Buster".



Don't forget to soak 'em in essential oil before you mold 'em.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 20, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't forget to soak 'em in essential oil before you mold 'em.



Not sure if Buckman makes a crawfish scented essential oil, but if not, we can have him brew one up. Last year he was talking about making one in a doe-n-heat scent that you rub behind your ears. He claims it can draw in the big bucks, and also alleviate migraines and sinus pressure.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2018)

I am thinking of doing Pheasant Tails.


----------



## BishopBullwinkle (Jan 25, 2018)

What address do I need to send these to?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2018)

BishopBullwinkle said:


> What address do I need to send these to?



Those look great!!! But, lets hold up on sending until I close the swap so we can see how many join.


----------



## BishopBullwinkle (Jan 25, 2018)

No worries, I can always add to the order.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 25, 2018)

Those look AWESOME Bishop!!!! REALLY nice flies!!
I'll be submitting my version of a WD-40 midge. Little buggier though.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2018)

I've decided on a generic olive and brown beadhead soft hackle.

I began to realize while I was going through storage and unpacking my fly tying equipment, I'm missing a whole bag of feathers.  It's entirely possible that they were thrown away when we moved.  I couldn't find any Hungarian partridge, so I substituted some wood duck flank.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 27, 2018)

I will be tying a Pink Lighting Bug.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2018)

I got busy today.   I can tell it's been years since I've done this.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2018)

Wes, those look good. I would about guarantee you those will catch fish.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 28, 2018)

Those are dang buggy W! I want one!!! That flank makes a nice twist for a soft hackke. I like it!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Those are dang buggy W! I want one!!! That flank makes a nice twist for a soft hackke. I like it!!



I use it a lot on my nymphs, too. Fish dig it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 1, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I use it a lot on my nymphs, too. Fish dig it.



And I like shooting ducks.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2018)

Okay! The swap is closed and we have 10 participants. So you need to send at least nine flies to me by the deadline. One thing I forgot to mention and I will edit my first post. Please toe tag each fly with a little slip of paper with your user name and the name of the pattern. Ok, start twistin the fur and feathers.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 4, 2018)

This is my first attempt at fly tying, created from feathers from my own birds! That makes it special to me. I used peacocks sword feathers for the tail, peacock hurl for the body, peacock biots for the wings, and rooster hackle. I'm tying these on a size 10 because size 14 is really hard for a beginner. I started saving feathers for flies over a year ago but only recently started learning what feathers are actually used in tying flies. I combined some ideas from the Prince and Zug Bug so I'll call this variation a "Boots Bug"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2018)

Those look good, Boots!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 4, 2018)

Yep, those look fine!  There's a certain satisfaction that comes from catching fish on flies that you tied yourself.  And for me, the satisfaction only increases when you used materials that you collected yourself.  There's just something inherently "green" about that.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks good Tomboy Boots!!! Those dog's will hunt!!!!
I'm imagining a big fat native Brook trout eating one of them! 
Good work!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 6, 2018)

TBB those look great!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 8, 2018)

Received sasmojoe's flies today. I will start a swap pic thread later and add pics as I get the flies.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2018)

I noticed most folks are tying itty bitty dandruff flake nymphs, so I decided to go the other direction and tie some meaty mini-girdle bugs. 

They come with a disclaimer: Use of girdle bugs may cause you to hook into a large, angry brown trout that may do unpleasant things to your tippet, rod tip, and/or self-esteem.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I noticed most folks are tying itty bitty dandruff flake nymphs, so I decided to go the other direction and tie some meaty mini-girdle bugs.
> 
> They come with a disclaimer: Use of girdle bugs may cause you to hook into a large, angry brown trout that may do unpleasant things to your tippet, rod tip, and/or self-esteem.



If it's made from dandruff flakes....ain't it bait?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2018)

TBB and others your flies look so good.

This is why this beginner did not enter although I watch this thread daily.

I might be good enough to enter next time.

my bead head pheasant tail is getting consistent and the hare's ear nymph is coming along


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TBB and others your flies look so good.
> 
> This is why this beginner did not enter although I watch this thread daily.
> 
> ...



gobbleinwoods, you better next go round! The thread swap is just for fun. We pass no judgement, and I pray no judgement is passed on mine. My flies look like something you picked off a MOS's covered rock. They aren't pretty. None of them are. All flies catch fish no matter what they look like. Even my poor attempts at tying will catch a fish now and again. The fly swaps are just for fun, to see what we can get on other's flies, and to most importantly practice our own tying by allowing us to tie in bulk. I sincerely hope you are entered in the next swap. It really is a lot of fun and a good opportunity for us to grow and learn!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 11, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> gobbleinwoods, you better next go round! The thread swap is just for fun. We pass no judgement, and I pray no judgement is passed on mine. My flies look like something you picked off a MOS's covered rock. They aren't pretty. None of them are. All flies catch fish no matter what they look like. Even my poor attempts at tying will catch a fish now and again. The fly swaps are just for fun, to see what we can get on other's flies, and to most importantly practice our own tying by allowing us to tie in bulk. I sincerely hope you are entered in the next swap. It really is a lot of fun and a good opportunity for us to grow and learn!!



Yes indeed!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> gobbleinwoods, you better next go round! The thread swap is just for fun. We pass no judgement, and I pray no judgement is passed on mine. My flies look like something you picked off a MOS's covered rock. They aren't pretty. None of them are. All flies catch fish no matter what they look like. Even my poor attempts at tying will catch a fish now and again. The fly swaps are just for fun, to see what we can get on other's flies, and to most importantly practice our own tying by allowing us to tie in bulk. I sincerely hope you are entered in the next swap. It really is a lot of fun and a good opportunity for us to grow and learn!!



What he said. As a matter of fact, I have found over the years that usually the messy-er and sloppy-er a fly looks, the more fish will hit it. I don't take too many pains tying for myself any more because of that very thing.


I got my batch of "trash flies" finished up this afternoon, I'll get them in the mail in the next few days.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 11, 2018)

Maybe the first lesson I learned when I started tying, was that ugly flies catch fish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Maybe the first lesson I learned when I started tying, was that ugly flies catch fish.



Headed to the streams next weekend to find out if this is true.   (Unless miggy's clown map comes to pass)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2018)

After all the rain this weekend, you can pretty much fish anywhere at random here now.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 5, 2018)

Deadline is closing in. So, y'all get them bugs finished.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 5, 2018)

Mine are done and I tied you a few extra for your trouble, but I gotta get to the post office before it closes, which just doesn't happen on most days.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2018)

Mine are done and like Wes, waiting for a chance to get them to the PO.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2018)

4 days left. Do we need an extension?


----------



## Biggin13 (Mar 11, 2018)

Will have mine done tomorrow,  everyone has been sick around here.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2018)

Got one more set to receive, and that one is on the way to me. Then I will tie a set for the one withdrawal we had and then get them out to everyone. I will post a pic of Biggin13's fly this afternoon.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 18, 2018)

Paymaster said:


> Got one more set to receive, and that one is on the way to me. Then I will tie a set for the one withdrawal we had and then get them out to everyone. I will post a pic of Biggin13's fly this afternoon.



You don't have to tie up a replacement.  Why don't you just keep an extra of each pattern for your troubles?  You need to be fishing, not tying!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You don't have to tie up a replacement.  Why don't you just keep an extra of each pattern for your troubles?  You need to be fishing, not tying!



I love tyin too! I don't mind. It is what I always do. I tied three sets besides my own a few years ago in a swap I hosted.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 19, 2018)

I received NCH's flies today. I will post a pic tomorrow. I hope to have the packages back in the mail later this week.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 19, 2018)

Paymaster said:


> I love tyin too! I don't mind. It is what I always do. I tied three sets besides my own a few years ago in a swap I hosted.



Two or three years ago, I was absent minded and forgot about a swap that I had signed up for, and I withdrew. I'll bet you had to tie a replacement for me too. I didn't realize you did that until this go round! I tried to make good and redeem myself this time around. Sure hate that I haven't done these swaps in the past. It has been fun, and I have been really excited to catch some fish on other member's flies.
Like NGS said, my feelings wouldn't be hurt if you didn't have to tie another set. But if you just like tying, I would never turn down another fly. I appreciate you orchastrating all this and hosting the swap for us. Your efforts do not go unnoticed or unappreciated Paymaster!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you sir. I don't keep up with who withdraws. So, I don't remember who gets out unless it is consecutive swaps that it happens, That said, I don't let it bother me either. 

Thanks to those that sent extras. It is never required, but is always welcomed.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 29, 2018)

I have not heard from everyone. Please let me know when flies arrive.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 12, 2018)

This was a great swap. Thanks to all that participated. Now we will let this thread drift on down stream.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 17, 2018)

I would be one of those you haven't heard from. Please forgive me. We've been swamped with two weekends with an 8 yr. old and 9 yr. old turkey hunting on youth weekend and then the first River Creek youth hunt. In the midst of it my stepfather was in the hospital for two weeks and died from complications of pneumonia. It's been a rough time. 

The flies you sent me were absolutely amazing! I really enjoyed learning to tie flies and participating in the fly swap. I can't wait to give them a try. Right now a few days on a trout stream is exactly what I need


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your stepfather.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2018)

My deepest condolences ,TBB!


----------

